# 2003 Gulfstream Independence 32' Class A



## drhud (Jul 8, 2009)

Good or bad rig? Has the Ford V-12....


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Depending on your plans and your resources - I would steer you towards a diesel.


----------

